# Kitty Pics :)



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I found a few cute pics I thought I'd share 

This was Muffin's 'punishment' gor being a pain while I was trying to cook. The infamous pot holder hat!









Progress! Admittedly, this lasted about 30 seconds...but it didn't end in a freak out from thr wimpiest princess. I'll take that.









I buy them fancy toys. I buy them treats. What do they like? A cardboard box with holes in it and a wand duct taped on. *eye roll*









This is the face Doran makes after I clean his ears...so cute! XD


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh, wonderful pictures! My favorite is the one of Muffing and his hat! They are all adorable kitties


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Great photos. My fave is Doran with that indignant look that cats get when you do something to help them, like ear cleaning LOL


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

Aw Muffin makes that pot holder look like a beret! Very cute pics


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I love the photos! All so cute! I like the box with the wand taped to it, I think I will try making one for Chino & Shadow.

Judy


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2008)

Love the last picture! Looks like he's thinking, you have to sleep sometime!


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Doran wasn't amused. Lol.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

jking said:


> I love the photos! All so cute! I like the box with the wand taped to it, I think I will try making one for Chino & Shadow.
> 
> Judy


The LOVE the darn thing! I cut one big hole in it, leaving a small ledge so I can put a ball in it without them knocking it out (theoretically...it took Doran and Muffin all of a minute to get the tennis ball out, lol), and a small hole on each other side so they can bat at toys and each other.

The only negative is that Muffin wants to steal the ball from the wand toy...and then the SCAREY BOX MONSTER CHASES HIM...lol



NOLAKitties said:


> Doran wasn't amused. Lol.





Sparky said:


> Love the last picture! Looks like he's thinking, you have to sleep sometime!





Jenny bf said:


> Great photos. My fave is Doran with that indignant look that cats get when you do something to help them, like ear cleaning LOL


Poor Doran gets itchy ears sometimes and I have to be the 'meanest mommy' and clean them. It makes his ears feel funny after I've done it - so we get this 'someone put my ears on wrong' look for about 30 minutes or so. And I get the stink eye. But it's just so darn cute! I have an even better grumpy face one I took a few minutes later - I'll post it later today 



Marmoset said:


> Aw Muffin makes that pot holder look like a beret! Very cute pics





Jetlaya67 said:


> Oh, wonderful pictures! My favorite is the one of Muffing and his hat! They are all adorable kitties


We put stuff on their heads ALL THE TIME! There's just something about kitties with flat ears that's just too darn cute to resist. Muffin gets it the most because he'll just sit there, with the thing on his head, looking a bit disgruntled but not enough to move.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I love the unamused face of Doran  They are all cute.


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Beautiful crew! I love Muffin's new fashion statement.


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

Ha ha ha, cute.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Ooh they're cuties! But...aren't there two kitties demanding that you show everyone how cute they are too?


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Wonderful pics! I think Doran is my favorite...I can SO see my Samantha making that look, every day (her's is more of a "Really Mom...really.")!


----------

